# Viking ship 'buried beneath pub'



## Allegra (Sep 12, 2007)

BBC NEWS | UK | England | Merseyside | Viking ship 'buried beneath pub'

*"A 1,000-year-old Viking longship is thought to have been discovered under a pub car park on Merseyside.* 

The vessel is believed to lie beneath 6-10ft (2-3m) of clay by the Railway Inn in Meols, Wirral, where Vikings are known to have settled. Experts believe the ship could be one of Britain's most significant archaeological finds."


----------



## Talysia (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow...That is incredible.  What a find - and to think that they discovered it once before in 1938 but ordered it filled in so as not to delay construction.  Here's hoping that they can get adequate funding to excavate it properly and display it in a museum.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, that final paragraph says a lot about how the consciousness of such things has changed... even if the practice hasn't, always....

Good luck to them; this is a fascinating find. Thanks, Allegra!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 12, 2007)

Ooooh that's so cool! Now this is where our countries should be investing our cash, towards the humanities, not new gadgets that oppress and kill more people, more efficiently.

Well, Lily here's another point where the Swedish principle of _lagom_ is neither wanted nor heeded! More mystery and romance of bygone eras! More buried Viking treasure!

Hail Ragnar's beard!


----------



## Allegra (Sep 13, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> Well, Lily here's another point where the Swedish principle of _lagom_ is neither wanted nor heeded!


 
Except when it comes to payroll.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 13, 2007)

"
The ship was first uncovered in 1938 when the Railway Inn was being knocked down and rebuilt further from the road, the site of the old pub being made into a car park. 
Workers were advised by the foreman to cover the ship over again so as not to delay construction."


That made me laugh.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 13, 2007)

That's an important find!  I too hope it will be excavated, for there's bound to be some new detail to add to our history.  
Thank you Allegra...


----------



## Varangian (Aug 28, 2011)

Any recent news on this find?


----------



## Gramm838 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wouldn't a better title for the thread be "Pub built over a buried viking ship"? since the current title implies someone dug below a pub and buried a viking ship, lol


----------



## Rangerton (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's a bit more about this story

http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/mol/archaeology/field/projects/meols/viking_boat.aspx


----------



## Cayal (Sep 7, 2012)

Seems apt to have a pub built over a viking ship, doesn't it.


----------

